# Using LP E4N battery or cheaper LP E4 batteries on my 1DIV & its LC E4 charger



## oldageadventurer (Mar 9, 2013)

I would appreciate advice. I need new batteries for my 2 IDIVs.
Original LP E4s are difficult to find.

I cannot find any good reviews on the cheaper subsitutes. There are many makes the prices vary a great deal. "Jupio" is available in the Netherlands & is the most expensive but I dont know of any references that they are better.

I understand the new LP E4N can be charged on by IDIV charger but will only reach 90% capacity. I acan ccept that because a new charger is very expensive for me. But what worries me are the comments that charging the LP E4N on the LC E4 charger is unsafe. Does anyone have experience with this.

Comments on my quandry about buying a generic LP E4 or rather the LP E4N to charge on my LC E4 charger will be appreciated.


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 9, 2013)

LP-E4N works only in the 1Dx/1Dc. Keep an eye out at the used rental houses. I just got two (ALMOST) perfect Lp-E4 for $55 each for my 1Dx.


----------



## Rat (Mar 9, 2013)

You might want to check out aq4u.nl. He isn't carrying any of this stuff but if there is one guy in the Netherlands that will find you the right battery at a reasonable price, it's him.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 9, 2013)

Canon says to not charge the E4N with the old charger, I'd take their advice. 
I'd go ahead and get a LP-E4. It will last for several years and you don't have to worry about safety or failures when you need the battery to work.


----------



## oldageadventurer (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you all for the rapid replies & sound advice


----------



## txaggiechik (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd check out this article, says they are both interchangable with few exceptions. But both can be used/charged with old/new cameras/chargers. Didn't see anything warning NOT to charge the LP-E4 in the LP-E4N charger etc, but I could have missed something.

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2013/lp-e4n_battery_pack.shtml


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's what CPN Europe has to say:



> There is also a new charger to go along with the new LP-E4N and this is the only charger than should be used with the new battery. If an LP-E4N is charged in an LC-E4 charger you will not fully charge the battery; instead it will only reach around 90% charge so your capacity is reduced and it will not meet new safety regulations. However, an LP-E4 can be charged in the new battery charger with no problems.


----------

